
“Defending Against Neural Fake News” (Check Out the Samples in the Appendix) - visarga
https://arxiv.org/abs/1905.12616
======
visarga
Reddit discussion thread:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/bv6q2t/def...](https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/bv6q2t/defending_against_neural_fake_news_check_out_the/)

Common theme - the samples look amazing, maybe even better than GPT-2 large.

